# Kaaterskill Falls death



## legalskier (Aug 29, 2010)

_*Bard student dies hiking Kaaterskill Falls*
The Daily Freeman reports that a 19-year-old hiker, whose name has not yet been released, was killed today in a fall:
Police said the teenager was hiking with fellow students from Bard when he left the group to hike to the top of the falls. He apparently lost his footing and fell 80 to 100 feet to the base of the waterfall, police said.
It's been a bad year for hiking fatalities in the region. Two people have died this year hiking Devil's Kitchen, and another has been injured; State Senator James Seward, R-Oneonta, recently asked the DEC to look into whether the area needs more safety measures._
http://www.watershedpost.com/2010/bard-student-dies-hiking-kaaterskill-falls


----------



## dmc (Aug 30, 2010)

yeah... it's been a bad summer for people falling...  Lots to fall off up here..


----------



## legalskier (Aug 30, 2010)

I hiked Platte Clove yesterday, really spectacular waterfalls....but dangerous in some areas too.


----------



## dmc (Aug 30, 2010)

legalskier said:


> I hiked Platte Clove yesterday, really spectacular waterfalls....but dangerous in some areas too.



yeah - thats even worse because it isn't as used and more remote..  I think more people bite it at kaaterskill and devils tombstone..


----------

